# ICD-10 online proficiency assessment



## Cuteyr (May 12, 2014)

I think I am not understanding this properly.

This is W.r.t the options for ICD-10 online proficiency assessment.

I would like to take a self-paced exam (with no time limit) but with limited attempts.

Is this possible?

Or is it compulsory that I should opt for timed assessment only if I wish to take only the assessment and not any add-on's.

Please explain...


----------



## lorrpb (May 14, 2014)

You are understanding it correctly. If you want self-paced, you need to purchase the course. If you don't want to purchase the course, you need to take the timed assessment, 2 attempts. If you practice beforehand and know your guidelines, 3.5 hours should not cause a problem. If it does, brush up and take it again.


----------



## Cuteyr (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you so much for your guidance..


----------



## BenCrocker (Sep 12, 2014)

Besides, I learned in ICD-10 and now have to backtrack to do my Certification exam in 9. Only difference I've seen is the codes not how to find them. You should have no problems.


----------



## greene_sk@co.brown.wi.us (Sep 24, 2014)

*sandy Cpc*

I havent taken the icd 10 they have a workbook should I purchase it.  is the test hard.  what should I study.


----------



## tvaughn (Oct 2, 2014)

*Draft Book Needed*

So is the 2014 ICD-10 Draft book the only book needed when taking the assessment??


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes the ICD-10 CM 2014 or 2013 is all you need.  The exam is not hard IF you know your guidelines well.  If you have never fully paid attention to ICD-9 CM guidelines then you are probably not well prepared.  Most of the ICD-9CM guidelines were carried forward to ICD-10 CM.  You really need to read all the guidelines and be really familiar with the information. Also there are notes within the chapters that you must pay attention to for correct coding. The test will see if you really do pay attention to all directions and guidelines


----------

